# Effects in "Cuts Like A Knife" by Bryan Adams



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I know one mostly hears a stratty sounding guitar for the clean arpeggiated rhythms in that song but I am trying to figure out what the effect is that Keith Scott (or could it be Adams) is using during the main riff part. Sounds like a Flanger. Kinda sounds Phaser-ish too though. Anyone know for sure? Thanks in advance.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

OK, OK. I know. Dumb question. I figured it out anyway. Flanger. I just have never owned one so I never knew how they sounded, especially on such a subtle setting. Cheers all!!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Keith Scott is such a great player and this is a fairly standard yet nicely done strat one... the subtle flanger is perfect.


----------

